# Exxon Mobil (XOM)



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

the largest NG/oil producer ExxonMobil will release its fourth quarter and full year 2011 earnings on Tuesday, January 31, 2012. A news release will be issued over Business Wire. 

stay tuned


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

newbie said:


> the largest NG/oil producer ExxonMobil will release its fourth quarter and full year 2011 earnings on Tuesday, January 31, 2012. A news release will be issued over Business Wire.
> 
> stay tuned


well how do u guys say this in english?
the proof is in the pudding or something like that?
tragic for the least


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Just came across this article on CNN regarding XOM getting booted from the DJIA:









Exxon was the world's largest company in 2013. Now it's being kicked out of the Dow


For decades, ExxonMobil was an unstoppable machine. It made gobs of money, spent that cash wisely and rewarded shareholders lavishly.




www.cnn.com





Some bad luck with oil and gas prices compounded by being late to shale have spelled trouble for XOM (the most valuable company in 2013).



> Exxon has proudly raised its dividend 37 consecutive years, making the company a member of the dividend aristocrat group. But analysts said that streak is now in jeopardy.
> 
> Last year, Exxon relied on asset sales and borrowing to cover 64% of its dividend payout....


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Largest company in the world in 2011. <punt>. Currently outspending cash flow on growth and dividends. It will require some constraint on spending and focus on total returns, and not growth. It's oil and gas, not tech.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree XOM is going to have to shift to living within their means, focusing on returns and margins versus growth. Global oil demand is not growing anyway, and even if it did, it is the domain of mostly sovereign entities in the Middle East and Russia. XOM would be best to rein in their vast areas of interest and focus on those they can execute best.


----------

